# Where is everyone from?



## erikaeliseh (Jun 26, 2015)

Im from Canada!


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm from the country known as the world's biggest sinking ship

aka

Britain!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 26, 2015)

I didn't want to make it too long, thats why i only included four and "other"!


----------



## Conor (Jun 26, 2015)

UK.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

england


----------



## Azza (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm from Australia!


----------



## ams (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm also Canadian!

View attachment 125173


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm from England too


----------



## Ken1997 (Jun 26, 2015)

Isn't there a thread already on this? I think the other one is continents though.


----------



## Improv (Jun 26, 2015)

the land Of freedom


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 26, 2015)

The States of Amurrica


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 26, 2015)

Philippines


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 27, 2015)

United States. c:


----------



## Flynn (Jun 27, 2015)

The good ol' US of A.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

Africa.


----------



## boujee (Jun 27, 2015)

My mommy


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> My mommy



samez! omg small wurld


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jun 27, 2015)

'Murica B)


----------



## Peony (Jun 27, 2015)

USA all day


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2015)

Bikini Bottom, United States


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 27, 2015)

Australia :>


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm from Canada too!  Ontario.


----------



## Amyy (Jun 27, 2015)

australiaaaa


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm from Canada too!  Ontario.



Im from Victoria BC, but right now im in Calgary!


----------



## Flop (Jun 28, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I'm from the country known as the world's biggest sinking ship
> 
> aka
> 
> Britain!


I believe that goes to my country, haha.


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 28, 2015)

The boring old States. :/


----------



## piichinu (Jun 28, 2015)

I live in the USA but I'm syrian


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 28, 2015)

I live in the US, California to be more exact!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm from Jordan, nice to meet ya'll :3


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm from the United States, Texas specifically.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 28, 2015)

Netherlands, no I don't smoke weed all day while riding on my bicycle to the prostitutes.
*
Which bothers me the most is why you give 2 continent options, 2 country options and a other option. Just put in the option for Asian, South-American, African and other North-American countries when you're also  adding 2 countries in specific. Jeez.  *

Also we should clearly start a war since people from the US took over this forum. Let's combine our powers!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Netherlands, no I don't smoke weed all day while riding on my bicycle to the prostitutes.



You`d have to get in line behind the tourists anyways. 
Anyways, I salute you, fellow Dutchy.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 28, 2015)

Weird poll options. I'm from the UK.


----------



## Libra (Jun 28, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> You`d have to get in line behind the tourists anyways.
> Anyways, I salute you, fellow Dutchy.



Belgium here, but close enough. Hey you two!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 28, 2015)

Boring England. :'(


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm from Sweden! Yay!


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 28, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> You`d have to get in line behind the tourists anyways.
> Anyways, I salute you, fellow Dutchy.



Ik dacht echt dat er geen Nederlanders op dit forum waren, fijn om eens wat landgenoten te zien! Ik heb er eerlijk gezegd niet veel ervaring me haha, ik woon in Limburg dus prostitutie gebeuren heerst hier niet zo erg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> Belgium here, but close enough. Hey you two!



Hey! Ja, waarschijnlijk behoorlijk dicht in de buurt van mij als je ergens in het noorden woont. Ik hoef maar 10 minuutjes te fietsen en ben al in Belgi?, en half uurtje met de auto en ik ben in Duitsland. Belgen zijn altijd zo galant, als ik een voet over de grens zet word ik al overal begroet en laten alle bestuurders me voor. Ik zou willen dat wij Nederlanders wat meer gelant waren xd.


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm from the United States, specifically the very southern part of it. (Which kinda sucks, since the weather in the south is extremely hot most of the time, and when it's not, it's raining...)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

From dat US. It's ok I guess. =/


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

russia


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

USA


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

somewhere in asia lmao


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 29, 2015)

True north strong and free


----------



## Baebee (Jun 29, 2015)

USA here. Virginia in specific!


----------



## Tessie (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm from the U.S. and A!


----------



## Mints (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm from us but I'm a foreign


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

Chicago, IL, USA


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Jun 29, 2015)

Sunny ol' England :3


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

usa


----------



## kadoatery (Jul 6, 2015)

I live in Quebec, in Canada !


----------



## nami26 (Jul 6, 2015)

the land of liberty: usa, but Denver to be exact


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm from the United States~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Born in Denmark, grew up in the USA.


----------



## michabby (Jul 8, 2015)

Mars


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 8, 2015)

United States


----------



## pippy1994 (Jul 8, 2015)

Australia ^_^


----------



## kuperforum (Jul 8, 2015)

I am from nepal.


----------



## Relly (Jul 8, 2015)

I put Europe because England is in Europe...not sure if that was the correct thing to do in this case...
I'm from England though


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 8, 2015)

'Murica

USA


----------



## kitanii (Jul 8, 2015)

Canada c:


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 8, 2015)

England


----------



## sour (Jul 8, 2015)

Europe bby


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 8, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Chicago, IL, USA



I live like, 6 hours away from you! (Michigan)


----------



## Mango (Jul 8, 2015)

pennsylvania

wooder cheesestakes pretzels water ice armite


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

That last post was win. XD I remember that tv show too rofl

Frrom Texas. Itt's hooooot and i hate it ;-;


----------



## creamyy (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm from Australia.


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 9, 2015)

India


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

denver but i live in pa


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

Outer space


----------



## r a t (Jul 9, 2015)

Europe ayy


----------



## Lucross (Jul 9, 2015)

France !


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 9, 2015)

Oops, wrong thread.

But East Coast!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm from Australia.


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

California~


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I am from Ew Es Ay


----------

